# predictions for UKBFF finals



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Who gona win what an who gona get pro card


----------



## dazzla (Feb 4, 2009)

sean ferguson. he usually makes the finals. not sure if he'll win though


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

dazzla said:


> sean ferguson. he usually makes the finals. not sure if he'll win though


It gona be hard the classic this year alot of good people , what your thoughts on who will get overall


----------



## dazzla (Feb 4, 2009)

im not sure really, he says the competition gets better each time. he has won overall a few times though. hopefully he will win, he owns the gym i use, so he will be in a good mood if he does lol. think he was competing in wales today


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

any thoughts on superheavys alvin small, ste tayler , haroldas dumbraskus , daz ball to name sum


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I think daz ball is a good bet.

Looking pro like in this months beef magazine:thumbup1:


----------



## micky (Nov 4, 2007)

Daz and Alvin will be right up there in the mix, Daz is being prepped by Neil Hill

who has had the last 3 overall winners!!!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

round 2 said:


> I think daz ball is a good bet.
> 
> Looking pro like in this months beef magazine:thumbup1:


looks ok I thought he looked alot better when he cut down abit more and sacrificed some of his size for condition , bit to bulky lookin in beef but could do well


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

micky said:


> Daz and Alvin will be right up there in the mix, Daz is being prepped by Neil Hill
> 
> who has had the last 3 overall winners!!!


well that just sorted my last post conditioning should be spot on then


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

micky said:


> Daz and Alvin will be right up there in the mix, Daz is being prepped by Neil Hill
> 
> who has had the last 3 overall winners!!!


neil hill... theres that name again!!! busy boy doin the expo in london 2011 as well


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

round 2 said:


> neil hill... theres that name again!!! busy boy doin the expo in london 2011 as well


yer british gand prix gona have to get down there


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

Lmao Sean hasn't won the overall a few times.

For the lightweights this year I believe it should be Brandon marjoram, fantastic shape size and overall conditioning. Was shredded at the Kent show.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Alvin Small or Darren Ball both massive potential this year

Haroldas in mint condition will be good as will Cecil Crossdale

Barny Duplessis is improving every year so is a favourite for u90s if he gets down under the weight.

Not been really on the ball this year with competitions due to Hermitising myself with the gym build but still looking to attend the finals this year.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

micky said:


> Daz and Alvin will be right up there in the mix, Daz is being prepped by Neil Hill
> 
> who has had the last 3 overall winners!!!


edit


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> Alvin Small or Darren Ball both massive potential this year
> 
> Haroldas in mint condition will be good as will Cecil Crossdale
> 
> ...


barny looks good , what about yourself though. What did you think of cyrus yaz in the classic at the south coast, not ment to be doing final though.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

jstarcarr said:


> barny looks good , what about yourself though. What did you think of cyrus yaz in the classic at the south coast, not ment to be doing final though.


Im not doing the brits as been flat out getting the gym open and running. next year will be doing late qualifier like welsh then brits.

important to get priorites straight, a full year of growing and training at my gym should provide something speciall next year, plus i'll have a good income.

cyrus looked good at south coast, probably best I've seen him


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Incredible Bulk said:


> 4
> 
> zack khan
> 
> ...


sorry mate this is incorrect Harold Marillier the most over looked and underrated prep coach out there prepped Troy from a middleweight to an overall victory within 4yrs i think....

Harold also preps Alvin Small....the amount of class winners he has had over the years is unmatched.....

as for who will win on the night hell knows...  i think this year their are far to many great guys in each class to call it......for those who have all ready qualified you need to add the names Jordan Jones and John Griff both looked awesome yesterday at the Welsh show.....

i do think that Jo Griffiths will be hard to beat at the Brits in the bodyfitness class....


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

how did jo get on yesterday pscarb?


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2010)

najybomb said:


> Lmao Sean hasn't won the overall a few times.
> 
> For the lightweights this year I believe it should be Brandon marjoram, fantastic shape size and overall conditioning. Was shredded at the Kent show.


sean won the classics the first year it was run.


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

i know that. i was there, travelled up with him in fact. but he didnt the overall of the british which was said.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

OJay said:


> how did jo get on yesterday pscarb?


she won....



1russ100 said:


> sean won the classics the first year it was run.


he did win this class the first year but i don't think he will win it again as the class has gone from strength to strength.....whilst Sean has stood still in a way...(not an insult but an opinion)


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2010)

maxine cook doing bodyfitness again this year? beacuse id put my money on her if she is


----------



## Raylike (Sep 17, 2008)

Dare i ask!!!!

Whos i favorite to win the Masters 40 class??


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers paul, i was told it was neil


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

nice!

dont know if you remember paul on andrews FB said about a guy on gaspari

it was jordan jones think he won yesterday saw something on gaspari uk's facebook


----------



## micky (Nov 4, 2007)

Me 4 weeks out, critique please guys!!Like I said earlier I,m doing the u80kg class cheers


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

what about miles? is he competing?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

OJay said:


> nice!
> 
> dont know if you remember paul on andrews FB said about a guy on gaspari
> 
> it was jordan jones think he won yesterday saw something on gaspari uk's facebook


yes Jordan is sponsored by Gaspari but he was not a junior british winner he won the first timers class....looking his all time best this year definatly in with a shout at the finals



micky said:


> Me 4 weeks out, critique please guys!!Like I said earlier I,m doing the u80kg class cheers


looking good for 4 weeks out mate (well your upper body does  )



gyppo12345 said:


> what about miles? is he competing?


Miles is competing in the O90kg Inters class although i think he will do well my money is on Lewis Breed


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

how do people think ste taylor will get on in super heavys


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

goign to be a great finals cant wait


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> any thoughts on superheavys alvin small, ste tayler , haroldas dumbraskus , daz ball to name sum


dean mcternan


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

alvin small should get his pro card i reckon


----------



## dazzla (Feb 4, 2009)

najybomb said:


> Lmao Sean hasn't won the overall a few times.
> 
> For the lightweights this year I believe it should be Brandon marjoram, fantastic shape size and overall conditioning. Was shredded at the Kent show.





najybomb said:


> i know that. i was there, travelled up with him in fact. but he didnt the overall of the british which was said.


LMAO?

EVERYBODY at physiques gym laughed there asses off at you after you thought you knew everything about bodybuilding after training for 2 minutes! and apparently you still have a know it all attitude!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Would love to see Dean Lesiak get a pro card very soon as he is deserving of it. He really doesnt promote himself enough though - very humble chap.


----------



## BIGSNC (Jun 24, 2007)

i hope daz ball gets it, nice guy and for me always in terrific condition, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Heavyweight = cecil crossdaile, lee spencer, haroldas.

(if haroldas does the over 100s then imo hes in the wrong class seeing as at 5ft 8 brandon curry would win overall british at 220 and mark alvisi at 5ft 9 would win overall british at 216, they both won overall us nationals.)

super heavy = alvin.

Light heavy = barny duplesis

Bodyfitness = jo griffiths

classics = dennis doronin.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dazzla said:


> LMAO?
> 
> EVERYBODY at physiques gym laughed there asses off at you after you thought you knew everything about bodybuilding after training for 2 minutes! and apparently you still have a know it all attitude!


Owned..... :thumb:



Jem said:


> Would love to see Dean Lesiak get a pro card very soon as he is deserving of it. He really doesnt promote himself enough though - very humble chap.


Agreed Dean has a great physique....



Britbb said:


> Heavyweight = cecil crossdaile, lee spencer, haroldas.
> 
> (if haroldas does the over 100s then imo hes in the wrong class seeing as at 5ft 8 brandon curry would win overall british at 220 and mark alvisi at 5ft 9 would win overall british at 216, they both won overall us nationals.)
> 
> ...


stop sitting on the fence Adam.... 

hope you are good mate?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

I watched a video of zack khan and haroldas posing together and he didnt look out of place next to zack just a bit smaller in height


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

dazzla said:


> LMAO?
> 
> EVERYBODY at physiques gym laughed there asses off at you after you thought you knew everything about bodybuilding after training for 2 minutes! and apparently you still have a know it all attitude!


not owned atall. thats what happens when your young, head full of ideas and aims and things.

i dont think i know everything, far from it actually, hence why im paying someone to help me!

And I was only seventeen mind you.


----------



## Big GJ (Jun 20, 2009)

Any one seen the shape Chris Tomlinson was when he won the Port Talbot Classic Class?

Good CHance of him doing very well at the finals


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Big GJ said:


> Any one seen the shape Chris Tomlinson was when he won the Port Talbot Classic Class?
> 
> Good CHance of him doing very well at the finals


no anyone got any pics


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

dont rule this guy out of the suppers ??????????????????????????? :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

I kept askin about ste but no1 had out to say. He looked really big at northwest


----------



## notnil21 (Apr 4, 2008)

i'm a little biased but here goes

70kg=Kittisak Saeyong

classic=Harry Ogg

90kg=Ian Sturrock

100kg=Wayne Niemiec

Supers=Alvin Small (winner and overall)

worse ways all of these guys will be in top 3


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Alvin Small for over all

Renee Campbell for ladies physique


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Lisa Cross will walk the ladies physique if she competes

Alvin - Supers

Barny/Spencer - Heavies


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Lou said:


> Alvin Small for over all
> 
> Renee Campbell for ladies physique


Totally agree Renee is such an unknown of late but the pics I have seen that Harold has taken are amazing, the ladies physique is certainly not a one women race......

As for Alvin he has certainly upped his game this year....


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

DB said:


> Lisa Cross will walk the ladies physique if she competes


Now think politics..... :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> Owned..... :thumb:
> 
> Agreed Dean has a great physique....
> 
> ...


Im good paul thanx  hope you're well too 

It gets exciting as usual this time of year with all the names thrown around.

Hmmm anyone i hear 'wow such n such is 280 shredded' blah blah about just makes me think = no chance of winning (unless they are very tall for a bodybuilder). When i hear all the numbers of measurements and weight etc it all means zero at all (i know u know this anyway paul).

Check out the thread of mike francois winning the overall npc nationals in 93 when he turned pro at a 'mere' weight of 230 lbs and 5ft 8 height. 230 lbs would get laughed at if someone said that stat going into the 'supereavies', but francois would demolish anyone at the british title with ease. Weight means nothing.

Right im off the fence:

heavies = cecil crossdaile.

super heavies = alvin small.

Overall (i actually can not decide between alvin or cecil to be totally honest because alvin has him on overall size but cecil has a bit nicer shape, alvin also has nice shape for a super heavy tho. I havent seen alvin get into the condition i saw cecil at and cecil has slightly more mature/dense/striated

muscle.)

Id say it is between cecil and alvin. But in a bodybuilding show anything can happen, someone could turn up absolutely totally shredded to ribbons and be the most impressive, who knows.

As for who has the most complete physiques in terms of muscular development then it is between cecil and alvin.

Overall = which one of cecil or alvin is going to be the most ripped!


----------



## adeb (Oct 7, 2009)

Paul Smilie.......Lightweights

Sara Mura.........Bodyfitness

Damien Atherton.........Will turn a few heads in supers


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

With Adam on his two picks for the Super and Heavies. Alvin is has the total package. Every year gets better and better.

And Cecil has crazy muscle mass with shape and lines. Lee Spencer is also dangerous. So glad he's back and doing well.

If Barney is coming down to Light Heavy he will be hard to beat. Him and Dean battling for top spot.

Tony Bailey has something to prove in the Middleweights. If he's on, watch out.


----------



## buffguymart (Apr 12, 2008)

Lou said:


> Now think politics..... :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


Gotta agree with you there Lou. Rene I think will be in the mix for the title, and I think your right possibly favourite. I really cannot see Wanda and Bill "allowing" Lisa Cross to take the title..... Not with her background. I honestly believe Lisa will have a physique which will blow everyone else away..... But will she win? Probably not. Fair? .....discuss! Jo Thomas had the same probs in the states after a similar scenario. My opinion? Let the best physique win on the day.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

If Lisa is head and shoulders above anyone else then I think they will have to give it to her

I saw her compete at the herc and she would smash anyone I've seen on the physique circuit in the uk


----------



## buffguymart (Apr 12, 2008)

DB said:


> If Lisa is head and shoulders above anyone else then I think they will have to give it to her
> 
> I saw her compete at the herc and she would smash anyone I've seen on the physique circuit in the uk


I totally agree with you Barry she should win, and I think she WILL be head and shoulders above everyone else.....but will she win? Not so sure mate. I hope she does as she will be the only physique girl we've had since Andrulla who could take on the yanks at the Olympia and beat them .....but like Lou said...politics! Sarah and I were with her backstage at the hercs last year and she is quality. She is a damn site better now. Hope you and briar are well mate.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Lisa has a great physique but so has Renee the recent pics I have seen of her are amazing she certainly has the mix of muscle extreme condition......I would certainly not right her off


----------



## buffguymart (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh god Paul not at all. Rene has the best lines out there, and take bodybuilding back to what it should be, feminine. Rene is a throwback to the graceful lines of legend women like Cory Everson and Anja Langer. In my opinion rene is a real deal.....just have to wait and see what's favoured on the day. Yet again with the womens classes we never know....it's pot luck on the day.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

buffguymart said:


> Oh god Paul not at all. Rene has the best lines out there, and take bodybuilding back to what it should be, feminine. Rene is a throwback to the graceful lines of legend women like Cory Everson and Anja Langer. In my opinion rene is a real deal.....just have to wait and see what's favoured on the day. Yet again with the womens classes we never know....it's pot luck on the day.


Totally agree mate 2 different looks and it will all depend on how they look on the day and what physique is favoured by the judges


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

buffguymart said:


> I totally agree with you Barry she should win, and I think she WILL be head and shoulders above everyone else.....but will she win? Not so sure mate. I hope she does as she will be the only physique girl we've had since Andrulla who could take on the yanks at the Olympia and beat them .....but like Lou said...politics! Sarah and I were with her backstage at the hercs last year and she is quality. She is a damn site better now. *Hope you and briar are well mate.*


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

took us a few mins to figure out who you were LOL

we are all good thanks, hope your well :thumb:


----------



## buffguymart (Apr 12, 2008)

MissBC said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> took us a few mins to figure out who you were LOL
> 
> we are all good thanks, hope your well :thumb:


Yeah all cool hun......Sarah and I have both not touched a weight, literally for 10 months....since the hercs. Just started back now. Been a tough time but getting there  ......Tescos cheesecake just isnt the same after making myself sick on yours at the brits last year!! lol


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

buffguymart said:


> Yeah all cool hun......Sarah and I have both not touched a weight, literally for 10 months....since the hercs. Just started back now. Been a tough time but getting there  ......Tescos cheesecake just isnt the same after making myself sick on yours at the brits last year!! lol


LOL thats some decent time off but it will prob have been good for you both!!

Glad you enjoyed the cheesecake, i have made barry a few since then and he loves every minute of eating them


----------



## SEAN FERGUSON (Jun 6, 2009)

Hmmmm stood still? ok we will see.....Paul


----------



## SEAN FERGUSON (Jun 6, 2009)

The shot in my avaitar pic was from Monday (a day after the Welsh where I did the under 80kg class). But obviously I will be doing classics at the Britain in 4 weeks.


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

SEAN FERGUSON said:


> The shot in my avaitar pic was from Monday (a day after the Welsh where I did the under 80kg class). But obviously I will be doing classics at the Britain in 4 weeks.


I'm curious here Sean. Why compete in a weight class if you have already got your place at the finals, is that not depriving someone else of a finals invite?

Also if you have stepped up to a weight class does that not invalidate your former invite to compete in the classic class?

Obviously you are involved in the UKBFF so i'm sure you're doing by the rules but its not making sense to me?


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

Mart or Paul- got any photos of this Renee?? Looking forward to seeing a battle!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SEAN FERGUSON said:


> Hmmmm stood still? ok we will see.....Paul


prove me wrong then Sean....love it how you focus on the more negative part of my post and not where i gave yyou a compliment

i would also like to know why qualify in the u80kg class when you fully intend to do the classic class at the finals? did you not think you would win the classic class?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GBLiz said:


> Mart or Paul- got any photos of this Renee?? Looking forward to seeing a battle!


Harold has one on his FB page of Renee from the rear...


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Another vote for Dean Lesiak. :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

defdaz said:


> Another vote for Dean Lesiak. :thumb:


Dean in my opinion is the most underrated guy out there awesome physique


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> Dean in my opinion is the most underrated guy out there awesome physique


Well he's looking better than ever this year...and he's prepped himself again after the Gaspari fall out. He just digs in and gets on with it. Not sure who he's up against in the light-heavies this year but think he's gonna prove hard to beat :thumb:


----------



## SEAN FERGUSON (Jun 6, 2009)

I haven't been on stage for about a year so just wanted to get back into the swing of things again! In the future I may want to step up to the weight class so I just wanted to wet my feet in the class & see how I stacked up against those slightly heavier guys!

Dean L helped me on the day & I was very happy for his support. We are both helping each other at the Britains and are travelling up to Nottingham together!

Paul I love the fact u don't even consider me in the equation as I always like to go into the show as the total underdog! Thats great thats how i want it!

The only reason I did under 80kg was my weight was 79.9kg on the day & my classic weight is 77kg and wanted to test out a new tan & a few other things before goin to the final! Also If I don't make weight for the classics I can now jump into the under 80kg class, which I am not sure I would have been allowed to do if I hadn't first qualified for it? Basically covers every angle for me!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

SEAN FERGUSON said:


> I haven't been on stage for about a year so just wanted to get back into the swing of things again! In the future I may want to step up to the weight class so I just wanted to wet my feet in the class & see how I stacked up against those slightly heavier guys!
> 
> Dean L helped me on the day & I was very happy for his support. We are both helping each other at the Britains and are travelling up to Nottingham together!
> 
> Paul I love the fact u don't even consider me in the equation as I always like to go into the show as the total underdog! Thats great thats how i want it!


try not to have any beers before you go on this year! :beer:

godd luck for the finals


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Jem said:


> Well he's looking better than ever this year...and he's prepped himself again after the Gaspari fall out.


what happened jem?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SEAN FERGUSON said:


> I haven't been on stage for about a year so just wanted to get back into the swing of things again! In the future I may want to step up to the weight class so I just wanted to wet my feet in the class & see how I stacked up against those slightly heavier guys!
> 
> Dean L helped me on the day & I was very happy for his support. We are both helping each other at the Britains and are travelling up to Nottingham together!
> 
> Paul I love the fact u don't even consider me in the equation as I always like to go into the show as the total underdog! Thats great thats how i want it!


Sean i still don't see the point in doing the class you did whilst knowing you will be doing a totally different class on the day of the finals....but your choice.....

as for me not considering you into the equation that is just how it goes Sean i don't see you as a contender for the British it is an opinion nothing more nothing less but as i said prove me wrong on the day:thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Incredible Bulk said:


> what happened jem?


they fell out


----------



## SEAN FERGUSON (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes mate, lesson well learn't!!! save it for after the stage this year not on it!!!! best forgtton now hey!!!


----------



## SEAN FERGUSON (Jun 6, 2009)

thats cool Paul... Thats what they said about Jay C to .... last year!! No worries mate I respect your opinion!!


----------



## SEAN FERGUSON (Jun 6, 2009)

They all knew I had qualified already so they qualified the guy who came second as well so nobody lost out.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Have I misread this or do you consider yourself a contender for the British overall and a Pro card?


----------



## SEAN FERGUSON (Jun 6, 2009)

Only for the Classic Brits, nothing more...... But as for Dean L speaking as I friend I think he can do it this year!!! British Overall & Pro card! Definately potential is in him!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

SEAN FERGUSON said:


> Only for the Classic Brits, nothing more......


well you have won it before so its not like its unrealistic:thumbup1:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Re the classics....

I like the look of Gaz smith for the Classics, Cyrus Yaz I think wasn't doing the brits, then was, then according to his FB today he has pulled out....great shame IMO as he had some insane condition! Will be interesting to see how Trevor Chung does too.....queue arguements about what is a 'Classic' physique.....Sean will be there in the Sunday so defo will have a chance, as will Kami I'm sure. There are a lot of 'new' faces this year so it will be a busy class again!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

Magic Torch said:
 

> Re the classics....
> 
> I like the look of Gaz smith for the Classics, Cyrus Yaz I think wasn't doing the brits, then was, then according to his FB today he has pulled out....great shame IMO as he had some insane condition! Will be interesting to see how *Trevor Chung* does too.....queue arguements about what is a 'Classic' physique.....Sean will be there in the Sunday so defo will have a chance, as will Kami I'm sure. There are a lot of 'new' faces this year so it will be a busy class again!


wasnt he a lhw 2 years ago?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> Re the classics....
> 
> I like the look of Gaz smith for the Classics, Cyrus Yaz I think wasn't doing the brits, then was, then according to his FB today he has pulled out....great shame IMO as he had some insane condition! Will be interesting to see how Trevor Chung does too.....queue arguements about what is a 'Classic' physique.....Sean will be there in the Sunday so defo will have a chance, as will Kami I'm sure. There are a lot of 'new' faces this year so it will be a busy class again!


I thought cyrus looked awsome an could win it if he did it


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

1russ100 said:


> wasnt he a lhw 2 years ago?


yup, there are a lot of ex middles and lights doing classics, but trev is the first lhw I know to do it.



jstarcarr said:


> I thought cyrus looked awsome an could win it if he did it


Defo would have been top 3 IMO


----------



## SEAN FERGUSON (Jun 6, 2009)

thankyou 1Russ100 appreciate your optimisim! Hope both myself & Dean pull off the big one in 3.25 weeks! Not that i am counting the days or anything!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

is bobby khan competing this year?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i think the boards on Team1 (Rab) will do well in the classics,superb condition and more importantly good balance,which does seem to be missing from a lot of the physiques in the classics imo.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> is bobby khan competing this year?


no. he is at the world champs. looking very good at this stage for it


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

weeman said:


> i think the boards on Team1 (Rab) will do well in the classics,superb condition and more importantly good balance,which does seem to be missing from a lot of the physiques in the classics imo.


Biased as I may be, I will be very surprised if Rab isn't pushing for a top spot in this class, excellent symetry and proportions and insane conditioning... Only his first year too, the potential is phenominal over the next couple of years as he heads towards the upper weight limits of the class


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

In a lot of ways I am finding the classics classes, both at the qualifiers and the finals the most exciting!!

Think it is maybe because, due to the limit on tissue one can hold, it seems more apt for us mortals... you look at some of the physiques in the weight classes, you just know no matter what, you'll never be that good... classics class puts it right back into reach for all us normal dudes :lol:

Agree, Rab looking fkn ace, physique aside, he has a superb stage presence - not cocky and arrogant, but self assured, confident and is a great poser to boot! (and so he should be, learning from the best :lol: )

But, the classics class is getting tougher and tougher as folks focus in on it... physiques that done well in past, might not get a look in as time goes past, as more and more quality muscle filters in...


----------



## buffguymart (Apr 12, 2008)

GBLiz said:


> Mart or Paul- got any photos of this Renee?? Looking forward to seeing a battle!


Hi Liz, Pic of Rene from the Hercs last year.......she has put on a lot of size since then, and coincidentally finished 2nd to lisa cross at this show. But with more size and better condition....has she got the lines to take it??? possibly!


----------



## buffguymart (Apr 12, 2008)

Also a bit confused guys......Im 6'3 and was looking to ossibly do the classic class next year, but just looked at the UKBFF website and found that my max weight at that height is 98.5kg (15.5 stone).......id be a pretzel at that weight!!!!


----------



## buffguymart (Apr 12, 2008)

Have aded a pic of Anja Langer in case anyone hasnt heard of her......she was known for having the best feminine lines back in the 80s and early nineties....can see a few similarities.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

That pic of Rene's from the southcoast rather than the Herc, so add another 6 months of progress onto that one :thumb:


----------



## buffguymart (Apr 12, 2008)

ah your right.........thought she looked bigger than that at the hercs!


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

I saw Rene at nine weeks out from the Brits.......all I can say is the competition have their work cut out this year! She looked TOTALLY AWSESOME lean as you like.

Lou XX


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Right seeing as I am bored out of my head here in Detroit, eating loads of carbs and not really being able to do anything but use my fingers, I thought I would give you my opinions on the finals.

Now I am prepping around 8 athletes this year, some for this years qualifiers (and a couple for the Hercules and the Stars for next year) and these have all qualified thus far:-

Jo Griffiths (Body fitness) Qualified at the Welsh 1st

Miles Leeson (inters o90's) Qualified at Hercules in 2009 1st

John Rhoades (o40's) Qualified at Kent Klassic 2nd

Wade Stafford (u70's) Qualified at Kent Klassic as middleweight 1st

Those to qualify for this year at the Birmingham show this sunday

Kevin Gilespie (Classics)

Tyler (inters o90's and first ever show)

Now there may well be some bias here BUT I will do my best but will only include classes I know who are competing in and who are doing the remaining qualifiers .....

U70's Wade Stafford

U80's Steve Graham

U90's Dean Lesiak

U100's Haraldas Dumbraskus (sp)

O100's Alvin Small

Overall Alvin Small

Jo Griffiths came to me early this year and I wanted to give Jo a softer look. I told her her physique would suit NABBA trained figure but she wanted to do Body fitness. We changed things hugely from last year in order to scale her down and make her softer and Jo looked fantastic at the Welsh. I personally love Jo's new look and I know she does too. She's now back on her diet and getting the last bits off. She is my tip for the Body Fitness title

Kevin Gilespie has a great chance of winning the Classics. It will be his last outing before moving back into the over 40's next year. He did Kerry's show in 2009 and out of a class of 15 he didn't even get a call out it was that obvious he was the winner!

Miles Leeson has made some great gains since he won the Inters class at the Hercs last year. We have worked together for the last 12 months and he should come in around 10lb up with exceptional conditioning he carried last year. Miles is shooting for the top spot and I think he is capable of doing it. Certainly a top 3 competitor

John Rhoades qualified at the Gravesend Kent Klassic after hooking up with me 2 weeks prior. He lost 10lbs in 2 weeks and although wasn't in shape he will be come the finals. He has great proportions and balance and I see him placing top 3 in the Over 40's.

Tyler will be doing his first ever show at the Birmingham this weekend. Look out for this guy. At 6'2" and a waist at around 31-32" he is going to be presenting something quite special. His leg development is exceptional and he has a great lines and structure. Tyler is a work in progress but I have no doubt he will qualify and make the top 5 at the UK's

Wades drop down the the lightweights will shock a few people but he is currently at 71 after going keto from the Kent show. With his lines and symetry, as a lightweight he will be conditioned and very very hard to beat IMO

Steve Graham is riding on the success of his last outing at the Europeans where he won the O40's. He is VERY hungry for this and I see no reason why he cant win this class.

Dean Lesiak is a very clear winner in this class. Thats not taking anything away from John Griffiths who has just come off the back of huge success at the Welsh. I know John well and this year he worked with Neil not me and he brought a fantastic look to the stage. Job well done. He'll be the runner up I feel and will improve on last years 3rd.

Haraldas IF he comes in shape will win this class but if not then the door is left ajar for Cecil, Barny and Jordan Jones. Jordan is also riding high off a very good win at the Welsh and I know kept his weight lower this year in order to get that granite conditioning he is known for. Barny is currentky around 98kgs so I dont see him making the drop down a class. I have told him he needs to to win the UK's. If he does then I feel him and Dean will be fighting for top spot. Barny needs to watch his waist and make sure his conditioning is spot on to make an impact. I heard from Barny yesterday and I can tell you that he has never worked so hard as he has done this year. If I could choose anyone that I would LIKE to win a class it would be Barny.

The supers isn't close this year and that is taking nothing away from Daz. Structurally Alvin slaughter Daz but Daz has slaughtered Alvin for conditioning. IF alvin get rock hard from the back he is the clear winner and will take the overall and it wont be close!!

So there we have a run down of myu guys and girls and others I feel are well placed to make a splash.

Told you I had too much time on my hands lol

J


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Kevin Gilespie came second in the nac world championships 09, looks good


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

jstarcarr said:


> Kevin Gilespie came second in the nac world championships 09, looks good


He did and one of the reasons he wasn't unleashed on stage at last years UK's, cos he was banned. Silly ****!! :lol:

I remember him phoning me up on the following week saying he had done the NAC show, not thinking of the reprecussions. I went mental at him and then 4 weeks later he tore his triceps so wouldn't have competed at the UK's anyway......So everything happens for a reason!! :thumbup1:

J


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for the support Weeman, RS and Stephen. Clearly some serious physiques in the Classic class and im no fool to expect anything against as It looks to be a tough line up, but im giving it some welly anyway to ensure im bigger, better and more conditioned for the Finals compared to the Scottish.

Loking foard to seeing the show and to see how Daz Ball looks under the wing of Neil as im a big fan of his physique..just hasnt had it quite nailed for whatever reason. Maybe this is his year?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

agreed the condition daz holds year round seems to be freaky never mind show day. its just his physique is no wear near as pleasing on the eye as many others for what ever reasons.


----------



## samgibson88 (Jul 30, 2010)

Keep an eye out for Chris Adams under 100kg cat! Looking better than ever


----------



## chris2678 (Apr 30, 2009)

thank you for ya support sam gib its good to be the under dog hope fully when i step on stage for my first british the judges croud and fellow competitors wil be saying who is that and were did he come from and then maybe in a couple of years i will in the spot light just like all the other competitors on this thread.and in with chance to win class. hard hard work.


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Daz will not be competing this year:

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/fb.ashx?m=4145376


----------



## micky (Nov 4, 2007)

Terrible news!!really feel for him, and wish him a speedy recovery!!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

guttering news

hope op goes well and he fights back next year


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Poor Daz


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

damn unlucky!!!!


----------



## Mwaite1985 (Jul 24, 2009)

I'll be there supporting my friend Lukas Gabris.

Matt


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

any results?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

ryda said:


> any results?


chuck norris won the classics and the overall. :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

the UKBFF finals will be covered on muscletalk with a live play-by-play report the same as last year for those who want to follow how events are unfolding with pics taken by Eric Guy.

Not everyone can attend the finals so this is a great way to keep tabs on everything without having to wait for results/pics!


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

is there anywhere i can find out what times or order each class starts or what is going on and when on each day???


----------



## G.I. Joe Galway (Jan 22, 2009)

Anyone know if thee's many scotish guys competing? Seen a beast of a guy who won mr. scotland couple years ago, forgot his name!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

G.I. Joe Galway said:


> Anyone know if thee's many scotish guys competing? Seen a beast of a guy who won mr. scotland couple years ago, forgot his name!


think you prob referring to Ian Sturrock,tank of a man! think there is a few scottish guys in the show including myself


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

weeman said:


> think you prob referring to Ian Sturrock,tank of a man! think there is a few scottish guys in the show including myself


GOOOOOOOO WEEMAN. Okay!!, alright!!!! wwwoooooooooo (annoying american cheerleader style)


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

God help the show, and more to the point the surrounding area, what with all the Scots descending on the place :lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

rs007 said:


> God help the show, and more to the point the surrounding area, what with all the Scots descending on the place :lol:


Exactly.

Man if i dont make it through to the Sunday im gonna be so drunk and disorderly, Nottingham is gonna feel the wrath of a drunk bloated jock cnunt wrapped in a saltire and pishing all over th street

Do my countrymen proud :lol:


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Lol I'm proud to be an honarary Scotsman!! Especially with the crowd thats coming down, will be fun and loads o'noise!


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Whats the deal with tickets for the show? Is there usually tickets available at the door? Can guys that can only make the Sunday final....is there half day tickets or is it full weekend only?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Team1 said:


> Whats the deal with tickets for the show? Is there usually tickets available at the door? Can guys that can only make the Sunday final....is there half day tickets or is it full weekend only?


I'd buy tickets before or you'll be right right at the back as its ticketed by row and seat number.

There might be some left on the door but it normally sells out I think.

The price is for all weekend (£30) and I dont think there is just a sunday ticket as the same ticket does both days.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

here is a picture of Renee taken 5 weeks ago as was said the physique class is certainly not a one women race.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

spoke to someone today and i belive maxine cook is doing bodyfitness class so theres my money without doubt


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Team1 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Man if i dont make it through to the Sunday im gonna be so drunk and disorderly, Nottingham is gonna feel the wrath of a drunk bloated jock cnunt wrapped in a saltire and pishing all over th street
> 
> Do my countrymen proud :lol:


That'll be an average night out in Notts then.... :lol:


----------



## BIKINI GIRL (Sep 24, 2010)

Well i have worked hard for the last 4 months with Ream for the body fitness class.

We worked hard today and she is the dark horse to watch out for. I have worked with many girls and I think she has a package this year to be scared of. So i think she is the one who could walk away with the title.

:thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> here is a picture of Renee taken 5 weeks ago as was said the physique class is certainly not a one women race.....


I just LOVE this pic:thumb:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

After seeing a lot of pics of the guys in the Classic class this year, Cyrus Yazz is looking good to take the class this year.


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Team1 said:


> After seeing a lot of pics of the guys in the Classic class this year, Cyrus Yazz is looking good to take the class this year.


Is he actually competing, he said at the qualifier he wasn't gonna do it.??


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Origin said:


> Is he actually competing, he said at the qualifier he wasn't gonna do it.??


I think he changed his mind and took them up on the invite back in June


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

ah24 said:


> I think he changed his mind and took them up on the invite back in June


Ahh cool.......some very good and healthy competition then!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Then he said on FB the other week he wasn't lol


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i heard something like daz ball is out .. bicep torn or something .. any one can verify this ?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

yer its on this post some were he not doing it

top of page 8 an theres a link


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> yer its on this post some were he not doing it


thanks yeah i didn't go thru the whole thread lol


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

yes its a page or two back in this thread aout Daz

Why isnt Cyrus doing the Brits? he was in great condition from the pic i seen of him....quads feathering like crazy.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

sizar said:


> i heard something like daz ball is out .. bicep torn or something .. any one can verify this ?


Yup Daz has torn his bicep so as you say so not doing it.

Cyrus turned down the invite at Pompey I think because his missus was pregnant? My mate Terry Austin (placed 3rd) ended up wth an invite but told me that Cyrus had changed his mind and was doing it? Awesome physique regardless!


----------



## jasonbarnett (Sep 27, 2008)

Come on Kami bro. You know the game just focus on you. Go all out and that's it. Nothing worse than anticipating who's gonna or not gonna show up. Then if they do whether they'll be in shape or not. That stuff just totally throws you and aint worth the stress. You'll find out on the day. All the best.

P.s Bradford's claiming you back as one of our own after your win on Sunday.


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

what time does it all start on the sat and sun cant find out times anywhere, cheers


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

jasonbarnett said:


> Come on Kami bro. You know the game just focus on you. Go all out and that's it. Nothing worse than anticipating who's gonna or not gonna show up. Then if they do whether they'll be in shape or not. That stuff just totally throws you and aint worth the stress. You'll find out on the day. All the best.
> 
> P.s Bradford's claiming you back as one of our own after your win on Sunday.


I think the opposite. Knowing how good your foes are keeps you going on those last few brutal weeks....seeing the pics and all that....gets me out my bed at 4.50am every day :cursing:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

does anyone know if they are doing spraytanning there on the day? i looked at that liquid sunrayz stuff after hearing good stuff but seems only available as spray tan?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

jasonbarnett said:


> Come on Kami bro. You know the game just focus on you. Go all out and that's it. Nothing worse than anticipating who's gonna or not gonna show up. Then if they do whether they'll be in shape or not. That stuff just totally throws you and aint worth the stress. You'll find out on the day. All the best.
> 
> *P.s Bradford's claiming you back as one of our own after your win on Sunday*.


Typical English :lol:

If he wins, one of yours, if he gets beat, he's Scottish :lol:


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Just looked at the ticket again, didn't realise we got allocated seats! Don't really fancy sitting on my own or with no-one I know for the whole time so is there a way to be able to get together with some of the UK-Mers?

Probably not going to be staying for the whole of the Sunday (got uni work coming out of my ears!) so there might be a way of letting someone have my seat for the Sunday afternoon.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

yummymummy79 said:


> Just looked at the ticket again, didn't realise we got allocated seats! Don't really fancy sitting on my own or with no-one I know for the whole time so is there a way to be able to get together with some of the UK-Mers?
> 
> Probably not going to be staying for the whole of the Sunday (got uni work coming out of my ears!) so there might be a way of letting someone have my seat for the Sunday afternoon.


what time show starts on sunday?


----------



## Mark23 (Sep 17, 2010)

I think Robert Craig (Team1) whos doing the classic class at the brits is gona shock quite a few people . This is his 1st competitive year and he s doing great so far . I think alot of experienced competitors that hes up against better be worried because there gna get bit of a fright when they stand next to him .


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Tickets say 10.30 till 6 both days, no further info about what is on when though


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

yummymummy79 said:


> Tickets say 10.30 till 6 both days, no further info about what is on when though


oh ok, great,thanx


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Mark23 said:


> I think Robert Craig (Team1) whos doing the classic class at the brits is gona shock quite a few people . This is his 1st competitive year and he s doing great so far . I think alot of experienced competitors that hes up against better be worried because there gna get bit of a fright when they stand next to him .


LMAO I love these completly unbiased posts :lol:


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

jasonbarnett said:


> Come on Kami bro. You know the game just focus on you. Go all out and that's it. Nothing worse than anticipating who's gonna or not gonna show up. Then if they do whether they'll be in shape or not. That stuff just totally throws you and aint worth the stress. You'll find out on the day. All the best.
> 
> P.s Bradford's claiming you back as one of our own after your win on Sunday.


Mate I know, I had a sleepless night thinking about all these wat if scenarios. Your right I should know better to just keep focused on me and be the best I can be!

It was great being back in Leeds/Bradford.....forgot how b-r-o-a-d the accent was! :tongue:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> LMAO I love these completly unbiased posts :lol:


I know, yours are superb :lol: :lol: :lol:

Mark does hang right out the back of Rab though, to be fair :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

rs007 said:


> I know, yours are superb :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ah put your claws in, just cause you got Lewie on you pic :lol: :tongue:

I dont know if I have come accross bias but I honestly have no clue on the classics this year, nor do I care much, just wanna see a good fcukin show with everyone up there sqeezin them glutes and 'keepin it tight' lol

Just think its funny when people post up so and so is gonna win and they train in the same gym!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> Ah put your claws in, just cause you got Lewie on you pic :lol: :tongue:
> 
> I dont know if I have come accross bias but I honestly have no clue on the classics this year, nor do I care much, just wanna see a good fcukin show with everyone up there sqeezin them glutes and *'keepin it tight'* lol
> 
> Just think its funny when people post up so and so is gonna win and they train in the same gym!


'dont forget your legs' ffs


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Ah put your claws in, just cause you got Lewie on you pic :lol: :tongue:
> 
> I dont know if I have come accross bias but I honestly have no clue on the classics this year, nor do I care much, just wanna see a good fcukin show with everyone up there sqeezin them glutes and 'keepin it tight' lol
> 
> *Just think its funny when people post up so and so is gonna win and they train in the same gym*!


Mark never said anything about Rab winning? :confused1:

He said he is going to shock a few folk, and that is a given - in fact he already has. Guy only has a couple of basic cycles under his belt, done a good chunk of his earlier prep off peds, and has done excellent this year. And, like he keeps saying, he has fvck all to lose. He is the new boy, he has already exceeded all expectations, he is literally in it for the buzz now and has no ego to get dented.

But I would never say he is going to win, that would be premature and to be honest a bit ar$eholish, very disrespectful to the other competitors - and, no matter how good someone is (or thinks they are) they need to realise there is always someone better lurking somewhere.

Like you say, I hope everyone brings their A game, and all the guys place where they deserve :thumbup1:

Now, call me biased if you like - I train at the same gym too :thumbup1:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Im going to cause shock when i come running out in a mankini and require to be removed from the venue by force


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Why do people care about the classics?

Not real bodybuilding after all


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

rs007 said:


> Mark never said anything about Rab winning? :confused1:
> 
> That was a generalisation to posts made in similar vains, you know what I mean
> 
> ...


Oh yeah your feckin biased :beer:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

This is true...its a cheek calling yourself a bodybuilder in the classic class...but its also a cheek calling yourself a man when under 5 foot tall

:lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Team1 said:


> Im going to cause shock when i come running out in a mankini and require to be removed from the venue by force


I was thinkin the shock might be a bollock hanging out Inbetweeners stylee :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> Ah put your claws in, just cause you got Lewie on you pic :lol: :tongue:
> 
> I dont know if I have come accross bias but I honestly have no clue on the classics this year, nor do I care much, just wanna see a good fcukin show with everyone up there sqeezin them glutes and 'keepin it tight' lol
> 
> *Just think its funny when people post up so and so is gonna win and they train in the same gym*!


mind you i said this last year and the bloke did convincingly!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Team1 said:


> This is true...its a cheek calling yourself a bodybuilder in the classic class...but its also a cheek calling yourself a man when under 5 foot tall
> 
> :lol:


bastard :lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

TBH im pretty much confident im going to win the class and the overall.

That was a joke btw...with all the above banter....incase any slow folk think im serious


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

Team1 said:


> TBH im pretty much confident im going to win the class and the overall.
> 
> That was a joke btw...with all the above banter....incase any slow folk think im serious


why shouldnt you think your gonna win your class? your obviously good otherwise you wouldnt be doing it

Year on year i hear people say that so and so will win and how it disrespectfull to say that as there are others competing blah blah blah. last time i went it was a competition which has winner and losers so surely its a win at all cost menttality? :confused1:


----------



## Mark23 (Sep 17, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Mark never said anything about Rab winning? :confused1:
> 
> He said he is going to shock a few folk, and that is a given - in fact he already has. Guy only has a couple of basic cycles under his belt, done a good chunk of his earlier prep off peds, and has done excellent this year. And, like he keeps saying, he has fvck all to lose. He is the new boy, he has already exceeded all expectations, he is literally in it for the buzz now and has no ego to get dented.
> 
> ...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

1russ100 said:


> why shouldnt you think your gonna win your class? your obviously good otherwise you wouldnt be doing it
> 
> Year on year i hear people say that so and so will win and how it disrespectfull to say that as there are others competing blah blah blah. last time i went it was a competition which has winner and losers so surely its a win at all cost menttality? :confused1:


No Russ it is disrespectful when the people not showing says that one person will win......it is in my opinion a need for the person who is competing to believe he is going to Win like you say getting to the finals means you could win....


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> *No Russ it is disrespectful when the people not showing says that one person will win*......it is in my opinion a need for the person who is competing to believe he is going to Win like you say getting to the finals means you could win....


I see what your saying.

i just see over a varied sports it seem to be the 'british mentality' that being the best i can be is perfectly acceptable, when it would be nice to hear someone say 'im gonna fvcking win this' and mean it.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> No Russ it is disrespectful when the people not showing says that one person will win......it is in my opinion a need for the person who is competing to believe he is going to Win like you say getting to the finals means you could win....


Im a bit confused:confused1:

The thread title is "predictions for ukbff finals"

I would assume that would require saying " I think so and so will win" would it not??

How can you predict and not give a winner??

errr

Ok I think it will be close but winner will be best on day (unless of course sh1t bias political judging) :beer:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jw007 said:


> Im a bit confused:confused1:
> 
> The thread title is "predictions for ukbff finals"
> 
> ...


your not confused Joe you never are....but let me try and help you.....  that was my opinion this is yours no confusion Joe just a difference of opinion


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> No Russ it is disrespectful when the people not showing says that one person will win......it is in my opinion a need for the person who is competing to believe he is going to Win like you say getting to the finals means you could win....


Absolutely. Not worth competing if you arent there to try and win.

Theres confidence and then theres arrogance.


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

Agree with tiny Tom.

It's alvins to loose.

If haraldis can drop to about 94kg then he will be very hard to beat!

Kami for the classics in my un-biassed opinion lol

Ian sturrock has a chance as he brings thick, dense, grainy muscle and is a good poser also.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

John Rhoades for the over 40s....came second at kent but the changes between then and now are literally scary!! he looks incredible and IMO is going to b v v hard to beat!


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi guys

I hope you don't feel this is spamming; mods, if you feel it is please delete and tell me to **** off back to MT...

Any UKBFF Finals competitors who would like to be interviewed prior to our live report, please email me: [email protected] - it's just a mini interview, but we want to try to give some exposure to competitors.


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

good idea james


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

what time does it all start on the sat and sun cant find info anywhere and tickets have not arrived yet for me to look on.


----------



## micky (Nov 4, 2007)

10a.m. start!!


----------

